# Dell 1905FP 19" Monitor Issue - Stuck in Power Save Mode



## JeffColeman

I have a custom desktop, and a 2 year old Dell 1905FP LCD monitor, the monitor is connected through a VGA cable to the graphics card of the PC. The monitor has been flawless ever since i bought it until a few days ago.

My dad turned on the computer and the monitor was black, the power button on the monitor went from green to orange. I pressed one of the monitor buttons to see if it would do anything, and a message came up that says;

1. Analog Input
In Power Save Mode
Press Any Key on Keyboard or Move Mouse

...Only problem is that pressing keys on the keyboard and moving the mouse does not do anything. I tried pressing all the buttons on the monitor but it does not go out of this mode, i have tried everything and unplugged all the cables ect., but nothing works. The computer worked fine for years, and we didn't touch anything, so it's pretty weird that it just did this all of a sudden, is there any way to get out of this power save mode or any way to fix the monitor? I havn't been able to use my computer for almost a week now. Thank you!


----------



## replay

do u have another video card u could try? ............ does your present card have a dvi connection u could try?


----------



## kiwiguy

The first thing I would suspect is the computer, as the monitor sounds just fine.

If the computer does not boot up, there will be no display on the monitor.

When you *think* the computer has booted up, try pressing the Caps Lock key a few times. If the Caps Lock light on the keyboard goes on and off each press, then the computer probably has booted up.

If not, then you have a more fundamental problem of the PC being faulty.


----------



## JeffColeman

Computer boots up fine, sounds like it runs through memory check and then im guessing sits on the desktop. I would see no reason why it would all of a sudden do this.


----------



## -=ZeroHour=-

do you see the POST info when it boots? 
check the video cable and card and make sure there are no bent pins.
have you tried to boot to safe mode or vga mode?


----------



## cyberjet

Hey, i have the same problem as JeffColeman. Its kind of weird, the computer was working fine the day before and it suddenly became like this. I'm quite a noob with computers so i have no idea what went wrong. i thought it was some virus...


----------



## JohnWill

cyberjet, please start your own thread for your problem, don't hijack another user's thread. Thanks.


----------



## Rollin' Rog

In the Control Panel > Power Options -- what "power scheme" is selected?

What happens if you select "minimal management"?

It's possible the problem lies with the video card drawing too much load at the outset. Or the power supply has degraded and is not able to meet the current demands.


----------



## norton850

If there is an input selector on the front of the monitor have you pressed that? Also try using a DVI cable to connect to the monitor and vid card (if you can). Take the video card out and reseat it. After that I would consider trying a different video card.


----------



## ramacano

I have this exact problem every time I move because when I put the computer back together, I always accidently plug the monitor into the wrong place. My CPU has a spot at the top and a spot at the video card towards the bottom. The top one causes that problem; the bottom works perfectly. If you're sure yours is in the right place, you may have a problem with the video card, but I'd double check if I were you.


----------



## JohnWill

I'd simply pick up the monitor and take it to a friend's place and test it. My guess is you'll find it works just fine.


----------



## texasholdem

Thank you, ramacano! That was exactly the problem.


----------



## Crusherc

JeffColeman, did you ever resolve your original issue? I have the exact same setup (Dell 1905 Flat panel monitor intermittently jumping into perma-PowerSave mode) and am looking to see what worked for you. Bought switched out video card, cables and computer continues to operate fine after the screen goes black due to some Power Save circuitry glitch.


----------



## tdport92

the screen is like it is dim but what i did to fix mine is that i pluged it in to my laptop and went to the monitor selection and i chose the plug and play monitor to be #1 and i then pressed menu on the monitor and i pressed a key :up:


----------



## Rooge

I have same problem it would seem. My Dell LCD monitor goes into power save mode randomly and won't come out unless I reboot. It's not the PC because the PC works fine with my old CRT monitor. The new monitor is somehow able to create a problem with the video output of the PC. It turns off the video output. 

Any suggestions how can I fix this? I don't particularly want to randomly replace video cards until one works!


----------

